# Anyone with strictures/obstruction might help



## Ozboz (Jan 2, 2017)

I found this it might be quackery or not i had heaps of these symptoms for years and only found this now after surgery.
http://www.listentoyourgut.com/symptoms/20/intestinal-stricture-or-bowel-obstruction.html


----------



## jonique (Jan 2, 2017)

Ozboz said:


> I found this it might be quackery or not i had heaps of these symptoms for years and only found this now after surgery.
> http://www.listentoyourgut.com/symptoms/20/intestinal-stricture-or-bowel-obstruction.html


Some of these might help soothe the bowel but my understanding of stricture is that nothing helps scar tissue that is already formed in the bowel other than surgical removal.  I see a naturopathic doctor and do "alternative" treatments in addition to  regular medications but have also had two resections for stricture.


----------



## Seuxin (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello,

I have a stricture on my Ileum...No surgery for the moment, but one day.....i will have to remove it...

I would like too try this method. I read DMSO + Coloidal silver can help.....

Bye the way i know DMSO can suppress fibrosis...and like a stricture is a fibrose environnement...maybe it can help....


----------



## Tommy21bn (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi All

I cannot have my Strictures removed due to a lack of spare Large Bowel. Anymore and i'll be on TPN for the rest of my life.

Has anyone considered or tried a soft diet or meal replacement option to get around their Strictures?

Many thanks

Tom


----------



## Layla (Jan 24, 2017)

Ozboz said:


> I found this it might be quackery or not i had heaps of these symptoms for years and only found this now after surgery.
> http://www.listentoyourgut.com/symptoms/20/intestinal-stricture-or-bowel-obstruction.html


Certainly sounds like quakery to me! No links to any scientific studies but plenty to buy one of his ebooks says enough to me.

Don't beat yourself up about having the operation! What's done is done and beating yourself up over it won't help you in any way. :thumleft:


----------

